# 20 LIGHT SET UP 1200 sqf



## senhsy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi I'm currently in the middle of setting up a 20 light 1000W hps. I practically using the whole basement for my set up approximatly 1200 sqf. It will be split into 3 different cycle, 120 plants per cycle, harvesting will be every month. I've just completed framing all the walls and will be putting the dry wall up soon, ventillation is drawn upstairs to a bedroom where i build a large cold room before filtering it outside through the roof. I have a few project coming up which is about the similar size, usually takes about 2 days to complete the whole setup. I'll post pics soon was going to show you guys the before and after pics but you'll get the idea.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 7, 2007)

i just finish one room, this room is the baby room and for drying my harvest. set up with 4 hps 1000w bulb, and a large carbon filter.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 7, 2007)

will post up more pics as soon as i complete the rest of the rooms.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Jesus man!

You think you have enough to go around? Good stuff! Thats about all I can say.....Other than some one has done their homework

Keep that sea of green glowing/growing my friend.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Wowsers... Don't drop the soap man.

...Unless you're from Canada that is.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

That's huge!Nice setup :bongin:


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

:cop:Yeah that too! Lol

I don't know about Canada but here in the states........Need I say more?


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^lol..intent to *you know what* for sure.lol


----------



## senhsy (Oct 7, 2007)

i just received another set up for 80 lights 1000 watt each. the biggest set up ever done by myself. not sure if thats possible but we're using an old manufacturing plant for the set up. havn't seen the location yet but will scout the location and plan the setup and renovations. i guess i'll have to delay setup for all the other houses. this will be the motherload of payoff. will give you guys a tour of the building and pics asap.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> i just received another set up for 80 lights 1000 watt each. the biggest set up ever done by myself. not sure if thats possible but we're using an old manufacturing plant for the set up. havn't seen the location yet but will scout the location and plan the setup and renovations. i guess i'll have to delay setup for all the other houses. this will be the motherload of payoff. will give you guys a tour of the building and pics asap.



Beware my friend and take into consideration of past wattage use in that place. This might be the means to an end......I had a buddy who was producing a grow in an old plant and got busted just becouse the energy he was using compared to what the usage was last time the place was up and running.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

nice setups....can't wait to see the factory setup

i'm curious to know what strains your using.

power plant? Northern Lights?  :hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 7, 2007)

That is insane.........


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

What in the world do you do with all that weed? Do you run a clinic?

This group is for people who want to get out from under the street buying from profiteers. We try to teach people how to grow their own.

With you having several houses of grows and hundreds of plants, you're either supplying a weed clinic or your selling weed on the street and being part of the problem. That would mean that the very type of person we're trying to get people to stop supporting is using this group to better his supply of weed to sell to the people on the street. It kind of defeats the whole reason for this group.

So what's up with that man?

If you're doing all this growing and then slamming the price up to street value and selling it, this isn't the place for you. The people of this group are trying to get away from people who do that.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What in the world do you do with all that weed? Do you run a clinic?
> 
> This group is for people who want to get out from under the street buying from profiteers. We try to teach people how to grow their own.
> 
> ...



This is true my friend. I was boggled by the gross amounts of weed that my man has produced so far. It had my mind else where. The friend I was talking about was only growing for friend and family (not to sell), he thought there was not a need to buy weed if some person could supply them with it for free. He got 10-15 years for his opperation though and we still talk. He is still about the freedom of growing MJ and blasting out those who wish to sell it with means of bettering themselves.....This is funny because he will still say this to me even when talking over the prison phone.

I love him to death and wish things were not the way they are. He was doing everyone I know and myself a great favor because of what he believed in.

I will dedicate this post to my boy NECRO. maybe one day my friend.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

*2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, 

*5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.


I am happy he is here and willing to share his knowledge with grow room setups and design.  He obviously knows what he is doing and i don't think i would be alone in saying, " I have an interest and appreciation for all growers, especially those with the balls and the knowledge to grow on large scale"

yes, street prices are rediculous.  but so are the risks involved.  One needs to find a balance.  and a sump fund for attorney fees is an important factor that can not be overlooked.  Although i have no intention or need to grow on such a large scale, i do appreciate the insight and knowledge provided from those who do.  I have a hard enough time managing my 15 plants.

:welcome:  sehsy   usually members are greeted friendly here and without judgement. 

This is a chill place.  See ya round

No hard feelings Stoney.  I respect where your coming from, but i think the forum will benefit from his knowledge.  As you know, there are other commercial growers here as well.  I hope he sticks around.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^Im with you on this one! Some of you guys should look @ it this way...if there were no dealers,how would we have gotten our first time supplies?


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> *2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member,
> 
> *5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.
> 
> ...



You might want to go through the rules again my friend

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

Look at rule #9. It is not suggested to speak of such things.

I agree he has an incredible grow op but one would only grow that quantity for one reason and the reason might be considered by people as wrong. This site does have a guerilla growing section in any case....... 

The point being is that most of the people (if I might genralize) are here to grow for their own good.

That is the point being stated. nothing more.

So chill out on your accusations of thinking you know what people are talking about until you know the person stating their opinion.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> ^^Im with you on this one! Some of you guys should look @ it this way...if there were no dealers,how would we have gotten our first time supplies?



Seeds from online.

Thus, I am not stating that selling is a crime....we have all come to this point.
This forum.....Correct me if I am wrong is about growing for yourself. So that there is no need to support that which makes marijuana illigal.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^Most people don't grow from seed the first time


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

No? I guess they plant a bud in the ground and allow it to grow into a beautiiful specimen.

That is the only way to grow my friend.

Wether it be bag seed or ordered online.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

Clever....there is no mention of selling here.  I know not of which you type.

I'm jsut appreciating his fine grow and i can only hope he starts his own Grow Journal.  I love seeing larger grow ops.  They are MY favorite to look at.  personal grows are nice....but there's somethin about those "field of dreams" or large scale hydroponic setups that make you just want to zoom in and get lost in the pics!

Lets not hijack and destroy this great thread.  Lets appreciate this incredible grow and encourage him to start a Grow Journal.

PEACE  eace:


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

I am done with this thread. The matter at hand is going strictly by opinion and that of which is stated is not my own. I will not argue about it. Keep it green and good luck on your grow my friends.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^How many people do you know that never smoked marijuana before, have planted a seed, waited 3-5 months for it to sprout, then smoked it for the first time?I surely don't know anyone that's done that.lol.Dealers are the link to the market.Let's face it, not everyone on this site is able to grow weed based on restrictions, but still logs-on for the content.The dealer is the only way to get the stash if you dont grow or know anyone that does..anyways>>*un-hijacks and leaves*<<


----------



## senhsy (Oct 7, 2007)

i am a very fair man you have your opion and we have ours correct, either way growing is illegal no matter how big or small. so if your going to get busted why not make it worth your wild. i started growing in just my bedroom closet, then when i learned how to properly grow, you move on to the whole apartment. after that i was able to buy a home i use the whole basement for that. 3 yrs later i have 6 homes that are use for that purpose. the whole point is to make as much in as little time you can. yes i live in canada i have been busted 3 times every time was a slap on the wrist and house arrest and probation. and i'm still going, well not for long new laws have been past and alot of people are shutting down business and moving on to legit business and so am i after this crop.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^Good luck to you!You sound like you have able resources.lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> ^^Good luck to you!You sound like you have able resources.lol



It only takes 2-6 seeds my friend. You will  supply your self soon enough.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

are all of your grows of different strains and if so, how many and what type.  

I'm just nosey LOL 

start a grow journal when you get a chance........


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Already have. My new one will start soon too.....this will keep me supplied through the winter.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, well I guess the rules have changed here.

We're allowed to openly discuss the growing of weed for sale and the sale of weed now?

Perhaps I'm wrong. Maybe he's just giving away the 5,000 pounds of weed each year...

Damn, I'm sorry.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn it.  It seems as if no one can be pleased here these days.  There is nothing in the rules that Stoney rewrote that says people aren't welcome here if they grow a lot of plants.  Senhsy, lets make a new thread and just have general discussions of your grow.  Not about how many grow houses you have as some get nervous with that talk.  

Hopefully we can learn to keep our offensive opinions to ourselves sometime soon and just talk about the act of growing... Which some were trying to accomplish here.  Lets have fun so I can come here to escape some of my daily issues rather than add to it's stressfulness.  Again, thread closed.


----------

